# Camp Perry Firing Range Questions



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

OK I feel dumb to ask, as I have been fishing on the lake for a long time. But thought this could be very helpful with the season starting and the turtle creek trip coming up.

When there is firing in the range and the notice to mariners is the etire area inside of the "cans" off limits?

I have heard of impact area 1 and area 2. Is there a differance in the area restricted? 

Are there any publications or places online to read these regs? I read a few things on the denied site and realized I may not know all I need too. Thanks 

Scott


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is a very good question and anyone fishing inside the range should know what precautions to take. I camp not very far from there and can hear rifle fire very plainly...it's usually more prevalent on the weekend but I've heard it thru the week also. I was also under the impression that if there is longer range exercises going on, the Coast Guard or the Reserves would announce this info on vhf radio. Most newer vhf radios will pickup this broadcast regardless of the channel being monitored and the radio will automatically revert back to it's original channel (that would be the time to Book  ).
That's my take on it...and I sure hope someone can shed more light on it...!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Just talked to a guy at Camp Perry. He indicated that they monitor Channel 16 and can be reached at 614.336.6203 for questions.

Camp Perry provides a weekly update that is posted on the Western Basin Sportfishing site ( Deans old site http://wbsa.us/denied/ ). Go to the Erie Fishing Reports, scroll to the RED heading re Camp Perry and click on maps or weekly. This is their weekly firing schedule.

Hope this helps.

Moderators: Camp Perry would be glad to send this weekly firing update to this site if it can be posted here. Might be worth doin.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a map of the firing zones 1 & 2.

http://www.lakeerietrolling.com/index.php?action=dldir;sa=get;file=24;dl=22

The entire area inside the cans is zone 2, the small area made by the purple dotted arch, starting at Toussaints River mouth to the "G" can, is zone 1.

I know last year will out, the Gaurd would broadcast the zone with the warning through out the day about every hour.

Here are the attached notes Garmin puts on the Bluecharts software charts.

NOTE A
Navigation regulations are published in Chapter 2, U.S. Coast Pilot 6. Additions or revisions to Chapter 2 are published in the Notices to Mariners. Information concerning the regulations may be obtained at the Office of the Commander, 9th Coast Guard District in Cleveland, Ohio or at the Office of the District Engineer, Corps of Engineers in Buffalo, New York. Refer to charted regulation section numbers.

NOTE B
The area bounded by screen tint is a military exercise area controlled by the Federal Aviation Administration. Also, DANGER ZONES (CFR 334.850, Note A), which are used for ground based exercises, exist within the screened area. Mariners should use caution and should consult both U.S. Coast Pilot 6 and the U.S. Coast Guard Local Notice to Mariners.


Hope this helps some.
Larry


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

There is usually a patrol boat out there. If you get to close they will flag you away. Not sure when they start there patrols ? They usually broadcast which zone there are using on the weather radio ?


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been told by Camp perry personnel that the Army transmits range activity information on the vhf band as was previously mentioned. In addition, there is a tower on the east end of Camp Perry (near the pier), If a strobe is flashing and/or a red flag is seen to be flying, that means the range is "hot". Also, when the range is extremely active during the warm weather months the Ohio Naval Militia is tasked with manning chase boats to keep pleasure craft out of the surface danger zone. From what I hear, they have more of a problem with personal watercraft than anything else.

Because camp perry is a national guard training site, there is always more activity on the weekends, however they are generally limited to firing pistols, rifles and light machine guns on those days due to the abundance of boaters on the lake. Heavier caliber machine guns (such as .50 caliber) are generally only fired during the week. This is important because larger caliber rounds travel farther. If you hear something popping overhead, you are probably too close. Also be advised that the national NRA matches take place every day from July through early August each year.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Camp Perry has a shoot this weekend. It is held on Saturday. It will be open to public, handguns with pop-up targets. I think it is form 8am until 4pm. Just thought everyone should know.


----------



## eyewish (Apr 16, 2004)

While Zone 1 is smaller, near shore & fairly easy to avoid, Zone 2 basically encompasses the whole reef complex. I've always assumed (but dont really know) they use Zone 2 very infrequently, as excluding everyone from that large area would really be difficult - can you imagine an attempt to keep everyone out of Zone 2 on an April weekend day (i could see happy hooker offering the flak jacket/purple hair jig combo special)? Does anyone have a sense how often (handful of days per yr perhaps?) and under what circumstances they'd expect us completely avoid Zone 2? Thanks


----------



## Rugged Seahorse (Sep 5, 2006)

Zone 1 will be active whenever there is firing on camp perry, zone 2 will only be active when larger caliber weapons (such as .50 cal) are being fired. 

Zone 2 will rarely be active -- when it is, it will be during the week. Zone 2 requires camp perry to get airspace clearance as well. Also, there is a company located in the industrial park just west of camp perry that tests weapons systems for the DoD -- every once in a while they will conduct a test fire into zone 2, but this is rare.


----------

